# Simpsons on 1 March: delayed 40 minutes



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

(due to NASCAR)


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Thank You!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Which obviously pushes everything else back as well. 

I'm not sure what they'll do with American Dad since that would go into the news and as there's a major snow storm in the Northeast currently they might end up pre-empting it.

NASCAR :down:


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Luckily I looked at this thread just at the right time, hit record on my TiVo (I don't record king of the hill) then padded the last show for an hour. I will just watch most of the shows back to back.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks like they just decided to skip Family Guy and go directly to American Dad.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

f*ck nascar


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

bummer... missed it. The Simpsons isn't worth padding for, though.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

You can watch The Simpsons on hulu.com. The episode wasn't that great though.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

morac said:


> Looks like they just decided to skip Family Guy and go directly to American Dad.


Correct (in the Eastern and Central time zones, anyway) - when a show runs 30 minutes or move overtime, and there is a 30-minute show in the lineup, Fox will remove it.

Most likely, Fox chose to remove FG rather than one of the others because it was the only repeat that night - otherwise, they would have had to scramble to replace the west coast airing of a show's new episode with a repeat (assuming Fox's "don't show a new episode in the west if it didn't air in the east" policy is still in place).

-- Don


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Most likely, Fox chose to remove FG rather than one of the others because it was the only repeat that night - otherwise, they would have had to scramble to replace the west coast airing of a show's new episode with a repeat (assuming Fox's "don't show a new episode in the west if it didn't air in the east" policy is still in place).


Argh, I hope that didn't happen.. otherwise you East Coasters' problems would be affecting us West Coasters!


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

mattack said:


> Argh, I hope that didn't happen.. otherwise you East Coasters' problems would be affecting us West Coasters!


This week's FAMILY GUY was a repeat, so it was fine for them to air it out West without airing it back East.

I hateFox's (and CBS's) obnoxious policy of valuing their daytime sports over the prime time programming.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Sport? It does not involve running or a ball. 

I hate NASCAR.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

59er said:


> This week's FAMILY GUY was a repeat, so it was fine for them to air it out West without airing it back East.
> 
> I hate Fox's (and CBS's) obnoxious policy of valuing their daytime sports over the prime time programming.


Unfortunately, the ratings confirm that, as far as Fox is concerned, they did the right thing. At least the races start a couple of hours earlier now, so the chance of an overrun is reduced.

As for CBS, they had their own "Heidi bowl" incident once (I want to say about 25 years ago), when a golf tournament went to sudden death, and because of the long delay involved (because they had to get back to the tee of one of the holes where they have the TV cameras already set up), it was still in progress at 7:00 Eastern; CBS cut away in the east to start _60 Minutes_, and got no end of complaints (it even got a mention in Sports Illustrated). Ever since then, CBS has made it clear that they will not cut away from sports programming, even if it means delaying the CBS Evening News (and I seem to recall Dan Rather actually walking off the set because they even considered delaying the news for the end of a tennis match).

-- Don


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

What's stupid in this case, is that the race was over for more than 15 minutes before Fox finally switched to the Simpsons. They were interviewing the winner and first few runner ups.

At least Fox showed everything in it's entirety instead of pulling a "now joining the Simpons, already in progress".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> As for CBS, they had their own "Heidi bowl" incident once (I want to say about 25 years ago), when a golf tournament went to sudden death, and because of the long delay involved (because they had to get back to the tee of one of the holes where they have the TV cameras already set up), it was still in progress at 7:00 Eastern; CBS cut away in the east to start _60 Minutes_, and got no end of complaints (it even got a mention in Sports Illustrated). Ever since then, CBS has made it clear that they will not cut away from sports programming, even if it means delaying the CBS Evening News (and I seem to recall Dan Rather actually walking off the set because they even considered delaying the news for the end of a tennis match).


I presume you're saying there was a golf tournament incident *LIKE* the Heidi incident?? Because, if not, you're totally wrong on all counts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidi_Game


----------

